# What do you think is the best fight scene, in either TV or film?



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 30, 2012)

What the title said, basically. Doesn't matter what it's from, so long as it's a fight scene, it falls within the forum rules, and you think it's good.

I'd have to say I quite like this one.



[video=youtube;IbQa8C9t4mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=IbQa8C9t4mY&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]

Sure, it looks a bit fake, but it's dramatic. That's what I like about it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 30, 2012)

The fight at the end of Rocky IV.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;FCgCQMeUjDQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCgCQMeUjDQ[/video]

I like The Matrix way too much...


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 5, 2012)

As much flak as Jackie Chan gets for not being a legit martial artist, his choreography is second to none in the kung fu genre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ2Z8pGWmmg

This one also stands out to me as one of the most intense fight scenes ever caught on film:

[video=youtube;kl-Y8ZkUenk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl-Y8ZkUenk[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2012)

Right now I'm on my iPod touch and I can't upload any videos, but if someone could pull up the final battle scene from Rambo (2008)that is one of the most beautifully horrific battle scenes that I've seen in any action movie. Just flat out awesome is what I would have to say.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;UQDCT0k5wJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQDCT0k5wJo[/video]

Not the best, but definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z1eFdUSnaQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

My favorite would have to be *The Furious Five V. Tai Lung* from Kung Fu Panda. It's the first time we see the Furious Five in action together. Their teamwork is great and of course Tai Lung is a sexy bada$$. Love that shot when the Five land on the cliff. If you haven't seen Kung Fu Panda go watch it now!

[video=youtube;yz8n0nNkD2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz8n0nNkD2E[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2012)

The final fight in Equilibrium. Intense.

2:47
[video=youtube;tXOcXvqZlXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tXOcXvqZlXI#t=167s[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The final fight in Equilibrium. Intense.


Equilibrium? Hell yeah. That movie's pretty great.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 28, 2012)

_*A Christmas Story*_: *Ralphie vs. Farkus*
[video=youtube;XvijyBIgazE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvijyBIgazE[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Dec 30, 2012)

It's already been posted, "The Burly Brawl" from the second matrix movie.


----------



## Saga (Dec 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;zb_9icqB1SA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb_9icqB1SA[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 30, 2012)

Everyone here loses. Not a game anyway, you say? You still lost.

[video=youtube;t6c5fAPRAcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6c5fAPRAcg[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 6, 2013)

How could I forget...!

For _Transformers_ die-hards, there's only one movie that matters.
_*
Transformers: The Movie*_ (1986) *
Optimus Prime vs. Megatron*
[video=youtube;P7GeisRaias]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7GeisRaias[/video]

The artwork, the music! I got goose bumps (and something in my eye) when Stan Bush's _The Touch_ started playing!
One of the commenters say that this 4 minute fight scene blows away all Bayformers movies. And I agree.

Â¡FelÃ­z 'DÃ­a de Reyes' a todos!

Happy 'Three Kings Day', everybody!


----------

